# Moving to Boston.. some general advice/links



## Paul Cook (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning,

I work for a company which has offices in Boston, UK, Sweden and Australia... After a chat with one of our Senior Managers they would like me to move to Boston and i am more than happy to do so.

The companies legal team will start the ball rolling over the next few weeks and go through the L1 visa application process.

I have been looking at 'how to do x' type things on forums and generally over the internet on some other aspects of moving to the US and was wondering if someone had some good links, advice, guidance on the below. I would be asking my company some of the questions below but its always wise to get more than one opinion/thought...

1. Without disclosing my salary, should i expect my UK wage to change to one to suit the US climate? IE: If i earned £50k per year should i expect that to go up to the market value in the US?

2. Any good links/advice on living costs (rent, bills, food etc)?

3. Moving costs/experience - any experiences welcome

4. Bringing animals (cats) with me - again any advice etc

Generally just looking for people who have done all of the above and can point me to some useful info.

ta,

paul


----------



## arethusa (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll answer the two that I know!

1) Definitely expect your wages to go up. I worked in an international company (Nokia), and people would move from Europe to the US in order to get the higher wages. Check Glassdoor for your position to find the avg salary for it.

2) Rent for a 1 bdrm apartment in a relatively good place (in terms of safety and location) is about $1200-1400. Electricity is about $50/month, Heat is only applicable during the wintertime but can be on avg about $200/month (of course it depends on the size of your place -- my place for reference is 900 sq ft). You can get good meals for $5-10 and there are plenty of grocery stores.

Good luck


----------

